# 9 of The Best Automatic Chronographs of 2019



## bornintheussr

im a seiko guy


----------



## TeeFuce

The Monacos are cool in an artistic sort of way, but I could never wear one. For chronographs, I'm partial to Carerras. I also like that Breitling and the Sinn.


----------



## buddahlou

That Zenith


----------



## gaege

That Black Bay got me feeling some kind of way. And my wallet scared...


----------



## alweisenberger

I vote for the Sinn, love the dial color. I just wish they could make it a little thinner.


----------



## andmont_7

Breitling for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchiMark

Like the clean look of the *Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope 100 years of Bauhaus*


----------



## watchmamba24

Breitling all the way


----------



## sashko

The Seiko is nice but far too thick IMHO


----------



## Roh1988

That Zenith is stunning, one of the most iconic Chronos


----------



## kiledee16

Love the Breitling.


----------



## ibowers2

Zenith for me. Size, styling and movement make the difference.


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Bulgari


----------

